# Refrigeration Topic



## sislam012 (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone out there able to tell me when they say in the problem statement "Condenser Operating at x deg F" - For the TS diagram, are they referring to the entrance or exit of the condenser, meaning topl left or top right of TS diagram?

I am working on a problem sates (thermal environmental engineering text) Air cooled chiller (R-134) condenser operates at 105F, evaporator operates at 40F with 20 superheat. Motor efficiency 80%, what is the BHP?

I am thinking I need to use Pump HP = (4.715 Q_in_buh)/(12,000 * COP).


----------



## P-E (Jul 5, 2015)

sislam012 said:


> Anyone out there able to tell me when they say in the problem statement "Condenser Operating at x deg F" - For the TS diagram, are they referring to the entrance or exit of the condenser, meaning topl left or top right of TS diagram?
> 
> I am working on a problem sates (thermal environmental engineering text) Air cooled chiller (R-134) condenser operates at 105F, evaporator operates at 40F with 20 superheat. Motor efficiency 80%, what is the BHP?
> 
> I am thinking I need to use Pump HP = (4.715 Q_in_buh)/(12,000 * COP).


T1 = T4. T2 = T3 + 20.

Look up the R134 chart in the ASHRAE Handbook and find the appropriate enthalpies.


----------



## sislam012 (Jul 6, 2015)

thanks. much appreciate it. for clarity, if they say condenser operating temperature, does that mean condenser inlet temperature or exit temperature?


----------



## P-E (Jul 7, 2015)

in this case they don't need to specify condensing entering or exit temp because they are the same. If they were not they would probably specify which one.


----------

